# please help with id on peacocks



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

hello, wondering if anybody can id these peacoks for me?









1- looking for id on the orange one - i bought as a aulonocara malerie?









2- this one was sold as a blotch peacock? hes about an inch in size.









3-was sold as a red peacock...looking for proper name so i can do some research. hes about an inch and a half in size.









4-this little guy was sold as a sunshine peacock? hes about an inch in size.









5- this one was sold as a yellow peacock??he looks like he has a sulfer head, i'm still trying to get a better pic. hes about an inch and a half in size.

thanks for your help!


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

1. is a maleri, aul. stuartgranti maleri chipoka (sunshine peacock).
2. is a golden/strawberry peacock hybrid.
3. looks like a ruby red, aul. rubescens, a line bred peacock.
4. same as #1.
5. no clue what it is, try to grow it out.


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

thanks ibr3ak, so i guess cause # 4 is still very small he will turn from yellow to orange? now i have a question will they get along? or should i get rid of one of them?

i'm new to having peacocks, and any advise would be helpful.
Thanks


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd say a deeper yellow, rather than orange, but semantics I know 

Generally in an all male peacock tank you pick species that look nothing alike, several things might happen, one is that one male will be dominant and more colored, another will then be sub and less colorful, you might also encounter some conspecific aggression or they might also claim their own space in the tank and be as colorful as they can (I've seen several setups with multiple males of the same specie displaying as they should without one dominating the other).


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Those little onare are way to small to be showing any color. Most likely they have been hormoned. Their color will fade as the hormone wears off but should come back if the fish is really male. (hormoned females will show male coloration)


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

i don't think they have been hormoned, i hope..... ( i bought out of tank with close to 100 little ones) most looked drab but i picked the ones showing color - i think if they were hormoned the whole tank would have been colored up.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

It sounds like you bought the ones there were the most dominant in the display tanks. That's how I buy my peacocks, I make sure to get the most colored up fish, to ensure it's a male. The first yellow is a Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri," most likely the yellow regal. The second one looks like a hybrid peacock, which are known by many names, such as strawberry or red dragon/dragons blood. The third looks like one of the red variants, so calling it a RED peacock is sufficient, but it would be similar to the German red or the Rubescens. The fourth fish is the same as the first fish, with it being an Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri." The last one does resemble a sulfur head peacock, Aulonocara maylandi, look at the young male pictures; I have one also and it looks almost the same as yours.

If your fish were hormoned, you will lose color once they wear off. If the fish are actually males, the color will return.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

#4 actually appears to be Aulonocara baenschi in my opinion


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Aulonocara baenschi and the stuartgranti maleri, yellow regal variant, look a lot alike. But if it was sold as a sunshine peacock, assuming it is a stuartgranti maleri might be the best bet. And by comparing the head shape of the two, the maleri has a more elongated head whereas the baenschi has a more rounded/curved head, and the fish in question shows a very elongated head and not the curved head/forehead.


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

Hello, its been 8 months, wondering if you can better id now that they are bigger 

the 2 pics below are # 5



















this is the # 4 ( i guess they were hormoned, opinons? is this a female?)









Thanks


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

Both Females IMO


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

NO.4 COULD BE A SUNSHINE FROM DIFFERENT LOCATION.I HAVE ONE THAT LOOKS JUST LIKE IT BUT IT STAYED NICE A YELLOW.


----------

